# How to get an I.T job before you leave the UK



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Im in the final processes of getting an VE 175 visa. One thing I'm going to do is to ty and get an I.T job before we leave for Australia.

Is it actually possible? I dont even mind travelling there on my own before my family just for an interview, although would need to be certain 80% I would be getting the job.

Is this all possible, many people go there with no job, I just can't take that risk.

Is it just a case of applying for exmaple on seek.au or job server, from the UK and they will still look at your C.V. Or is there only special agencies that would do this service?

Regards,


Alistair.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Alistair,

My husband got a job before we moved over. We went on the seek website, applied for a couple of jobs. One agency phoned back the next morning, husband had telephone interview, video conference interview and was offered the job. It does happen!

The agency my husbands company used was Gemteq, but Greythorn and Hudsons have good reputations too.

Good luck

Dolly


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dolly,

It's really great to hear that! I'm also in IT and my plan is just like Alistair's. Sounds great to know that we can actually get a job before landing in Australia. Thanks for the info on the agencies.

By the way, did your husband manage to secure the job before his visa was granted or was it just after? I've heard someone mentioning that he started getting calls from job agents as soon as he stated that he has been allocated a CO and he has passed his medicals.

Thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> It's really great to hear that! I'm also in IT and my plan is just like Alistair's. Sounds great to know that we can actually get a job before landing in Australia. Thanks for the info on the agencies.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

He tried numerous agencies and applied for a few jobs before we got our visas but no-one was interested at all until we had PR. As soon as he started ap

Dolly


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> He tried numerous agencies and applied for a few jobs before we got our visas but no-one was interested at all until we had PR. As soon as he started ap
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly

This sounds like how it's gonna be for me also. I'll apply for a few before the PR is granted just to test the market then once I get the PR (hopefully, fingers crossed), I'll be on the job market big time.

Cheers


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

PR? what do you mean?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

surfbum99 said:


> PR? what do you mean?


PR = permanent residency. 
Some of the visas give you permanent residency while others only give temporary residency.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## adelyn (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I went through a few rounds of phone interview before I finally landed an IT job. The company helped me to apply my business visa. I think it depends on which area in IT you are expert on, for example, hardward, software consultant, developer, networking, mainframe maintainance etc.

I will be going to Perth end of this month. So exciting, looking forward for the new lifestyle in Australia.

adelyn


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im a WebLogic, MQ Series, Solaris type person. Lots of jobs out there, just want to get one before leaving or even go on my own for an interview before leaving with the family so is there


----------



## soutersRUs (May 21, 2008)

Hi

Not to put a dampener on your case but I moved to Brisbane middle of June and it took me three months to land a job. The whole experience knocked the live out of me and at one point I thought I would never manage to land a position. However I did get there in the end!!!

I am still struggling to understand what some employers are looking for when they recruit over here. Of course this is only my experience I cannot comment for everyone else but I thought you might like a balanced view.

Pam


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

yep, doesn't sounds as easy as it looks. Sounds a long time to get somewthing


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe its a big mistake to wait until you are in the country before you start looking for work. The recruitment process takes time and its best to get as much of that time out of the way before you arrive. There are several positive steps you can take before your visa gets approved that will cut down the job seek time.

Get online and search on all the major websites for jobs in your field. Note all the agency names and then register with all those agencies. If you explain your situation (when you are moving, where you want to live, what work you want, etc) and give a time frame on when you will be arriving then they will happily enter you into their database. This means you will show up on their system when they search for candidates and ALL recruiters will search their internal database before they advertise (you have to pay for the adverts). If your skills are in high demand you may get an offer (even a sponsorship offer) just from this. But its understandable that most recruiters wont actively put you forward for a job until you have the visa. Because then your status goes from "someone who's talking about moving to Australia" to "someone who will shortly arrive in Australia seeking a job".

Once you have the visa and a definite date you can contact them all again and let them know you are all ready to go. Even if this doesnt secure you an offer before arrival, it will mean you already know a bit about the market and opportunities before you arrive. Additionally you are already in contact with all the specialist recruiters in your field. And despite anyones personal opinion on recruiters they really do speed things up when you're relocating internationally.

For IT jobs don't forget to look on Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search, its traditionally more popular in Australia than seek or jobserve.

Hope this was of some help.


----------



## surfbum99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for your opinion, yep your right.

I've seen lots of jobs in my area on seek.au and jobserve, loads in Sydney, Melbourne and a few in Brisbane, Brisbane is really where I'd like to live.

Some people Hayes I.T is good as well.

Yep definately going to try and get that job before we leave.

Only trouble at the moment we can't sell our house, got an offer but the buyers need to sell theirs!

So might have to go there first for a holiday within the year of getting the visa to honour the visa, them im told your free to go in and out to and from the UK for 4 years, you just have to go first within a year.


Loads of jobs out there, just selling the house is a bad one at the moment, and renting it out wouldn't even cover the mortgage if you take the agents fee off.


Alistair.


----------

